# End tables



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Well, I’ve finished these two end tables as my Christmas present for my daughter-in-law and she will be quite surprised.
Our family will be celebrating Christmas tomorrow so these are just in time.
This was my first mortise and tenon project and I’ll say it was a challenge. I learned how to sharpen and use chisels as well as a jack plane. I enjoyed I all thought it was a long slog. Worth it because in the end it worked out.

There are no pulls or knobs on the drawers because I want her to pick them out.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Great job, Bryan! She ought to just love those.

David


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice. What is the accent wood on the legs - maple? holly?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Absolutely gorgeous. You never cease to amaze with your skills Bryan


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks!
Philba, it’s maple.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show Bryan!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

The maple accents are just the right touch to set the tables off!!

Very nicely done Bryan!


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

Beautiful. Well done.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

You did a great job on those Bryan, You never cease to amaze me , I love the walnut grain and the way you showcased it to stand out like you did.
WOW!
Herb


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

Brian,

These are beautiful. Great job.

Frank


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

You've made some family heirlooms indeed. The choice of wood, direction of grain,and the accent maple make these standout pieces. And the fluting adds a touch of elegance to the design. If these don't make her feel very special I'd be surprised.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Bryan she's going to love them.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice job Bryan, they look store bought only nicer.

David


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the flutes accenting the tops of the tapered legs. Beautiful work x2!


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks real nice Bryan. I agree with Phil the Maple accent really sets it off


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

WOW...! ! ! Absolutely beautiful...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Like they all said, Wow, gorgeous, super, and all the other atta-boys


----------



## The Hobbyist (Apr 25, 2015)

I wish I could do stuff like that!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Love them!


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

The daughter-in-law loved them.
Thanks for writing such nice thoughts.


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

Very nice! I'm curious about the drawer front. Can you explain the joinery? Why the baltic birch? I love the design of the side table.


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks Dman2,
I used rabbits on the walnut drawer sides and rear and went with the Baltic birch because of being easy to attach the drawer front and have it centered in the opening.
I would have loved to have used dovetails but I don’t have a dovetail jig and haven’t ever used one. Someday I’ll make that purchase and give it a try. I do have an Incra inbox jig but I was running out it time to use it finish by Christmas.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow Bryan!!!
Those are just great!!!👍


----------



## bryansong (Mar 4, 2015)

*I'm looking at the forum on the computer and*

it sure is better to read the forum on the computer than on my cell phone. I can see all of the "Likes" and quotes.
My phone just doesn't show that stuff.

Thanks, I'll have to use the computer more often.


----------

